# حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة



## thelife.pro (9 أبريل 2007)

الموضوع منقول 
بتمنى اكون فدتكم 
في الروابط تحت لا تنسوها 
سلااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح
______________________________________________________________________
ما هي حقيقة ظهور الكائنات الفضائية ؟ واذا كان يوجد كائنات كما نرى في الافلام تتمتع بكل هذا التقدم فما مصير الجنس البشري وما هى فكرة تقبل الانسان لوجود هذا المخلوق فهل يتقبل الانسان فكرة وجود كائن اقوى منه ولديه تقدم كبير في التكنولوجيا , هل يتقبل الانسان هذا ام لا ، 
وما الدلالة على وجود هذه الكائنات لقد سمعنا من بعض العلماء عن وجود مركبات فضائية تهبط على كوكب الارض في سرية تامة لدراسة الجنس البشري ولو الصدف التى تحدث ما ان علم الانسان بها ، 
ولماذا التكتم المستمر من الجهات العليا عن هذا الموضوع فهل ذلك لأنه موجود بالفعل ام تريد ان يكون سبق اكتشاف ذلك على ايديهم هما 0
منذ القدم و الكائنات الفضائية تواكب تطورنا و تراقب عن بعد التطور التكنولوجي للإنسان... 

و الدلليل على ذلك هو رسومات كهوف تاسيلي...و هناك بعد الأمور المبهمة في رسومات كهوف تاسيلي... 

و ما قد لا يعلمه الكثير منا أن أمريكا و ناسا يتسترون على موضوع الصحون الطائرة التي هبطت في صحراء نيفادا عند القاعده العسكرية Area 51 حيث يتم تجربة القنابل النووية... 

و عندم صعدو على القمر الفيلم الذي أرونا إياه هو فيلم مصطنع.. لكن أنا لا أقول انهم لم يصعدو على القمر.... بل صعدو و وضعو العلم و مشو على القمر... لكن ما رأوه... جعلهم يخفون الأمور علينا... لا يريدوننا أن نعرف.. و كذلك روسيا جميعهم يعرفون الحقيقة... مما جعل الصين تريد الخروج إلى الفضاء في المحطة الدولية... لتستكشف الأمر.... 

هل تعلم أنه عند صناعة الطائر التي تسير بسرعة الصوت كانت هذه الطائر تتفتت و هي مسرعة... و بعد فترة من الدراسات.. التي لم يتوصولو إلى الحل... وصلت رسالة إلى أحد العلماء من مجهول (مو رسالة عادية، كتاب يشرح الفكرة...) كيفية صناعة الطائرة دون ان تتحطم من السرعة.... مما يبرهن أنهم يواكبون تطورنا و يريدون مساعدتنا بعد الإعتماد على أنفسنا لا أكثر... 

ملاحظة: الصين هي من كشفت حقيقة أمريكا بقصة الفيلم الصطنع... (العلم جالس يرفرف) أصلاً مافي هواء... 

ولكن لم تدم الفترة كثيراً...و انتهى الموضوع... 
بعد الصور التى تؤيد وجود الكائنات الفضائية والله اعلم ،،،،،،،
قد يتسائل البعض لماذا تهبط و تذهب الصحون الفضائية إلى أمريكا فقط!؟ أو في الأغلب هناك!؟ 
لأن أمريكيا لديها جميع التقدم التكنولوجي و أيضاً ما لا يعرفه الكثير أنا أمريكا لديها تطور تكنولوجي 
نحن لا نعرفه ولا نراه لأنها تتستر عليه.... 


تك اضافة بعض المعلومات من قبل sparrow  وله الف شكر 


في صيف 1946 ظهرت مئات الاجسام الطائره في سماء اسكندنافيا علي شكل سيجار لها دخان من الخلف وتبلغ سرعتها 500 ميل في الساعه
كما اعلنت وكالات الانبياء موخرا عن اجسام غريبه تظهر في سماء المكسيك بالتحديد في ولايه كامبش الجنوبيه وقد تم توزيع شريط الفيديو علي وسائل الاعلام وبثته النشرات
والفيلم تم تصويره بكاميرات ليليه عن طريق الاشعه تحت الحمراء
وحدث موخرا في 29/11/2003 ان نقلت وكاله الانباء( استادو) ان اهالي قريه كورجينهو البرازيليه شاهد اهلها تحطم طبق طائر وابلغوا الشرطه وظل السكان للصباح في تجمعات كبيره خارج البيوت خوفا من شي اخر
ومن اثار الانفجار ان اصيبت ابقار مزرعه قريبه بالعمي

واشهر الحوادث في ذلك هي الحادثه الشهيرة ( روزول) بنيو مكسيكو الامريكيه حيث سقط في سنه 1947 جسم طائر غريب هناك وبسرعه تدخلت الايادي المسئوله لتخفي اثار ما حدث بعد ان نقلت وكالات الاخبار احداثا متناقضة ولكن في السبيعينات بدات الحقيقه تنكشف عن طريق بعض الاطراف المعنيه اذ اعلنوا حقيقه كون ما حدث هوطبق طائر بالاضافه الي العثور علي جثث لمخلوقات غير ارضيه 

وواصدر تشارلز بيرلتز كتابا يتهم فيها الحكومة الامريكيه بانها تخفي الجثتين وارسلوا طلب الي الادارة الامريكيه بغرض الكشف عن كل ما تخفيه من اسرار حول ما حدث
وهناك تقارير سريه من وزاره الدفاع الفرنسي تشير الي حقيقه وجود مخلوقات غريبه لا يتعدي طولها 40 سم لها ثقافتها ومكانها في الكون ولا يستطيعون تحمل ضغط الارض فيهربون دوما وسجلت الوزارة 12618حادثه عن مشاهدة اطباق في الفترةما بين 1947و1969

من كتاب ظواهر ما وراء الطبيعه


----------



## sparrow (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*

انا قريت فعلا كتاب عنة وهواكيد موجود
بس لسة متوصلوش لحقيقته
شكرا للموضوع المتميز
ربنا يباركك


----------



## thelife.pro (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*

شكرا لمرورك 
واذا عندك اي معلومات اخرى رجاء كتابتها 
ونحنا بانتظار مواضيعك بهل المنتدى الثقافي والرب يباركك 

سلاااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## sparrow (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*

شويه اضافات كدة بسيطة للموضوع
في صيف 1946 ظهرت مئات الاجسام الطائره في سماء اسكندنافيا علي شكل سيجار لها دخان من الخلف وتبلغ سرعتها 500 ميل في الساعه
كما اعلنت وكالات الانبياء موخرا عن اجسام غريبه تظهر في سماء المكسيك بالتحديد في ولايه كامبش الجنوبيه وقد تم توزيع شريط الفيديو علي وسائل الاعلام وبثته النشرات
والفيلم تم تصويره بكاميرات ليليه عن طريق الاشعه تحت الحمراء
وحدث موخرا في 29/11/2003 ان نقلت وكاله الانباء( استادو) ان اهالي قريه كورجينهو البرازيليه  شاهد اهلها تحطم طبق طائر وابلغوا الشرطه وظل السكان للصباح في تجمعات كبيره خارج البيوت خوفا من شي اخر
ومن اثار الانفجار ان اصيبت ابقار مزرعه قريبه بالعمي

واشهر الحوادث في ذلك هي الحادثه الشهيرة ( روزول)  بنيو مكسيكو الامريكيه حيث سقط في سنه 1947 جسم طائر غريب هناك وبسرعه تدخلت الايادي المسئوله لتخفي اثار ما حدث بعد ان نقلت وكالات الاخبار  احداثا متناقضة ولكن في السبيعينات بدات الحقيقه تنكشف عن طريق بعض الاطراف المعنيه اذ اعلنوا حقيقه كون ما حدث هوطبق طائر بالاضافه الي العثور علي جثث لمخلوقات غير ارضيه 

وواصدر تشارلز بيرلتز كتابا يتهم فيها الحكومة الامريكيه بانها تخفي الجثتين وارسلوا طلب الي الادارة الامريكيه بغرض الكشف عن كل ما تخفيه من اسرار حول ما حدث
وهناك تقارير سريه من وزاره الدفاع الفرنسي تشير الي حقيقه وجود مخلوقات غريبه لا يتعدي طولها 40 سم لها ثقافتها ومكانها في الكون ولا يستطيعون تحمل ضغط الارض فيهربون دوما وسجلت الوزارة 12618حادثه عن مشاهدة اطباق في الفترةما بين 1947و1969

من كتاب ظواهر ما وراء الطبيعه


----------



## thelife.pro (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*

هههههههههههه
كما اعلنت وكالة الانبياء  (وكالة الانباء وليس الانبياء )
والله والانبياء صار الهم وكالة 
غلطة الشاطر بالف 
بس حلوة 

بس فعلا كلام جميل وشكرا الك على تعبك 

سلااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## sparrow (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*

هههههههههههه
كما اعلنت وكالة الانبياء (وكالة الانباء وليس الانبياء )
والله والانبياء صار الهم وكالة 
غلطة الشاطر بالف 
بس حلوة 

بس فعلا كلام جميل وشكرا الك على تعبك 

سلااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح

*يعني انت سبيت الموضوع كله ومسكت في (وكاله الانبياء)
المسامح كريم حتي
وعموما دي مش غلطتي دي غلطت الكيبورد ههههههههه*


----------



## thelife.pro (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*

عادي بس حبيت امزح معك 
بتمنى تكون قبلت المزحة نحن اخوة 
بالنسبة الي وبتمنى يكون بالنسبة الك نفس الشيء 

وبشكرك مرة تانية على الاضافة الرائعة 
واذا بتسمحلي رح اضيفها للموضوع فوق 

سلااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## sparrow (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*

اكيد كانت مزحة جميله
انا مزعلتش ولا حاجة احنا فعلا اخوات
وكويس انك دمجت المشاركة مع الموضوع
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## الملك العقرب (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*

موضوع جامد يا اصدقاي بس هل سيكون لنا نحن الارضيون الثلاثة سبق كشف حقيقة وجود اساطيل و امبراطوريات في الفضاء السحيق 
علي فكرة لقد شغلني هذا الموضوع كثيرا ولا كن هل يسطتيع الكتاب المقدس اجابتنا علي نثل هذه الاسئلة ام انها لا تهمه لانها لا تؤثر علي حياتنا الروحية و الابدية صح ولا ايه رايكم بس اكيد الله ذكر لنا مثل هذا الكلام ونحن ام نفهم بعد الحكاية محتاجة بحث


----------



## قلم حر (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*

موضوع شيق ....بين القبول و الرفض .
اٍنتظروا أفلام فيديو .....ليست بالوضوح الكامل ( لأنها أحداث مفاجئه ..., لم تكن عدسات الكاميرات معايره بالشكل الصحيح ) ....منها واحد من ناسا !
شكرا ل ( طوني )  شكرا ل ( سبارو ) .
موضوع جميل .


----------



## thelife.pro (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*

شكرا لمروركم القلم الحر والملك العقرب 
وبانتظار مشاركات حول هذا الموضوع منكم 

اخوكن طوني


----------



## merola (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*

موضوع جميل اوى و معلومات تحفة 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## thelife.pro (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*

شكرا لمرورك 
وبانتظار مواضيعك الاجمل 

سلااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## SAMIAFADY2 (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*

قلب يسوع
موضوعك فعلاً أكثر من روعة
بس عايزه اعرفه الكتاب المقدس لا يوجد شئ لم يتكلم عنه فلماذا لم يذكر شئ عن سكان الفضاء 
دة رقم واحد .
رقم 2 المسيح صلب عننا نحن سكان الارض لنوجد معه فى السماء كما ذكر فى الانجيل انه اتى عننا نحن
اذن ما مصير هؤلاء الفضائيون الذى لم يمت عنهم .
شكراً مرة ثانية قلب يسوع


----------



## Coptic Man (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*

موضوع راااااااااائع بجد

والكتاب المقدس لاينفي وجود حيوات اخري علي الكواكب علي ما اعتقد


----------



## thelife.pro (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*




SAMIAFADY2 قال:


> قلب يسوع
> موضوعك فعلاً أكثر من روعة
> بس عايزه اعرفه الكتاب المقدس لا يوجد شئ لم يتكلم عنه فلماذا لم يذكر شئ عن سكان الفضاء
> دة رقم واحد .
> ...




سؤالك جميل جدا 
بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس اني لا اعلم ان ذكر او لم يذكر 
لكن بالنسبة للسيد المسيح 
فانا اعتقد من وجهة نظري التي من الممكن ان تكون خاطأة 
ان المسيح نزل ليمسح خطايانا ويجدد ارتباطنا بالله  الاب صحيح 
اما عن المخلوقات التي في الفضاء ان وجدت 
فالله اعلم ما بحالها 


سلاااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## قلم حر (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*

سأنقل لكم موضوعا قديما لي ( خارج منتدانا ) عملت على دمج المعلومات فيه فقط ....أي منقول من عدة مصادر بتصرف بالصياغه فقط .
سيداتي و سادتي :
من منا لم يسمع يوما عن ظهورات للأطباق الطائره ؟؟
من منا لم يشاهد صور لها ؟
من منا لم يستمتع بذلك الموضوع الشيق ؟
منم منا لم يدافع عن وجود ( أو عدم وجود ) الأطباق الطائره ؟
هنا سأبدأ موضوع بالأدله و الصور عن ظهورات ( مع كلام الشهود عليها ) من أكثر من مصدر .
و لنبدأ :
ماذا قالت وكالة الفضاء الفرنسيه ؟؟؟ ( ملاحظه : ليس هناك خطأ طباعي ) !

نشر اليوم السبت 30 ديسمبر 2006
ان وكالة الفضاء الفرنسية تعتزم نشر أرشيفها المتعلق بمشاهدات الاجسام الطائرة المجهولة وظواهر أخرى على الانترنت الا أنها لن تنشر أسماء من أوردوا التقارير عن المشاهدات على الموقع لحماية خصوصيتهم.
وذكر مسؤول في المركز الوطني لدراسات الفضاء إن قاعدة البيانات الفرنسية التي تشمل نحو 1600 حادثا سوف تنشر في أواخر يناير أو منتصف فبراير.وأضاف ان المركز جمع شهادات ووثائق على مدار نحو 30 عاما لعمل أرشيف لها ودراستها.
ومن المتوقع على الارجح أن يكون هناك اقبال شديد على أرشيف المركز الوطني الفرنسي لدراسات الفضاء مع الوضع في الاعتبار النجاح الذي حققته الافلام حول زيارات كائنات فضائية.
ويتألف الرشيف من حوالي 6000 تقرير كثير منها يتعلق بنفس الحادث قدمها العامة والمختصون في الخطوط الجوية.
ماذا تقول وزارة الدفاع البريطانيه ؟؟
من جههأخرى وبتاريخ 8 مايو 2006 نشرت وكالة وزارة الدفاع البريطانية تقرير سري عن ظاهرة الاجسام الطائرة وهو خلاف الرؤية الفرنسية وذكر التقرير البريطاني انه لا يوجد دليل على وجود مخلوقات فضائية. 
التقرير استغرق اعداده اربع سنوات، واكتمل في عام 2000 وبقي سريا الى ان قررت وزارة الدفاع البريطانية مؤخرا نشر عدد صغير من نسخ التقريربدون ذكر اسم معد هذا التقرير
وجاء هذا القرار بناء على طلب تقدم به الدكتور ديفيد كلارك الاستاذ بجامعة شيفيلد البريطانية مستندا الى قانون حرية المعلومات. 
وجاء التقرير تحت عنوان: "ظاهرة الاجسام الطائرة غير المحددة في بريطانيا - اجابة للسؤال الذي تردد لفترة طويلة: هل يوجد احد هناك؟". 
والاجابة التي انتهى اليها التقرير هي ببساطة لا يوجد احد في الفضاء الخارجي
وقال التقرير انه لا توجد ادلة تثبت ان هذه الظاهرة معادية ، او انها تحت سيطرة اية جهة بخلاف القوى الفيزيائية الطبيعية. وهنا من الطبيعي ان يقفز للذهن هذا السؤال: اذا كان لا توجد مخلوقات فضائية تتنقل في اطباق طائرة او في سفن فضائية، فما هو تفسير ان كثيرا من الناس أكدوا انهم شاهدوها؟ 
اما الاجابة، من وجهة نظر هذا التقرير، فهي ان الظواهر الجوية مثل البرق وقوس قزح وآثارها المعروفة جيدا، بالاضافة الى بعض آثارها التي قد تكون مجهولة للبعض، هي المسؤولة عن ظاهرة الاجسام الطائرة غير المحددة. 
ويمضي التقرير في تأكيد وجهة نظره فيقول: هناك ادلة معقولة تساند الافتراض بان الظواهر الكهربية والمغناطيسية في المجال الجوي ومجال الايونوسفير - وهو الجزء من غلاف الارض الذي يبدأ على ارتفاع 25 ميلا تقريبا الى مسافة 250 ميلا، ومجال الميزوسفير - وهو الجزء من غلاف الارض على ارتفاع اكثر من 250 ميلا ، هي المسؤولة عن مشاهدة اجسام غريبة. 
ويضيف التقرير ان هناك مشاهدات تنتج عن وجود شحنات كهربية في المجال الجوي، وهي نادرا ا تحدث بشكل تكون معه غريبة تماما على من يشاهدها. ويوضح التقرير ان الاشخاص الذين يقولون انهم رأوا اجساما طائرة من الصعب عادة اقناعهم بانهم في حقيقة الامر لم يروا ما يعتقدون انهم رأوه. 
ويقوم التقرير تفسيرا طبيا محتملا لذلك اعتمادا على طريقة تكوين الصور في المخ البشري. ولكن مع كل هذه التفسيرات المحتملة من الناحية الطبية يظل من الصعب تقديم تفسير مقنع للجميع للمشاهدات الغربية مثل مشاهدة طائرات ذات اضواء باهرة او اطباق طائرة على شكل بالونات وما شابه ذلك. 
وعلق متحدث باسم وزارة الدفاع البريطانية على التقرير بقوله انه، بالاضافة الى دراسة سابقة عن الاطباق الطائرة توضح انه لا توجد ادلة كافية لافتراض ان هناك ظواهر فضائية غريبة. 
غير انه على الجانب الآخر يعتقد بعض المتابعين لظاهرة الاجسام الطائرة ان الحكومة ستخفي دائما حقيقة هذه الاجسام لانها تخشى الاعتراف بان هناك اشياء خارج سيطرتها .
ماذا حصل في جيزان ( المملكه العربيه السعوديه ) ؟...نطلب تعليق الأخ بيس هنا .
اٍليكم هذا التقرير :
أثار هبوط جسم غريب في منطقة جازان في 3 يونيو عام 2003منذ اكثر من عام تساؤلات عن ماهية هذا الجسم إذ أكد عدد من شهود العيان أنه يشبه الطبق الفضائي وتنبعث منه أضواء ساطعة في حين رجحت مصادر أمنية أن يكون الأمر يتعلق بطائرة تجسس اخترقت أجواء السعودية .
وفي التفاصيل أن عددا من سكان وادي عمود بمكان يدعى جنة الحياة في محافظة الريث بالمنطقة (يبعد قرابة 220 كلم شمال شرق جازان في منطقة جبلية وعرة) لاحظوا هبوط جسم غريب عند الساعة التاسعة صباح الاثنين الماضي مما تسبب في هلع جماعي لدى السكان الذين شاهدوه وأفزع قطعان الماشية. 
وهرب الجميع بعيدا عن المكان للمراقبة عن بعد .فيما أصر الأهالي على وصفه بأنه صحن طائر استبعد بعض الخبراء هذه الفكرة وقالوا إن الأمر قد يكون أشكل على المواطنين الذين اعتقدوا أنهم شاهدوا طبقا فضائيا وأن الأمر يرجح أن يكون عن طائرة تجسس اخترقت الأجواء السعودية.
محافظ محافظة الريث عبد الرحمن العصيمي تحدث الى احدى الصحف " وهو في طريقه لمعاينة الموقع قائلا إنه انتقل إلى الموقع وسمع من الأهالي عن الحدث الغريب الذي أفزعهم مضيفا أن حجم الطبق الطائر لم يكن كبيرا لكن هيئته تدعو للخوف. من جهتها علمت "الوطن" من مصادرها عن توجه جهة مختصة لمعاينة الموقع والتحقق من أقوال المواطنين. 
وفيما لو تبينت صحة التوقعات بأن الجسم طائرة تجسس فإن الحدث يعيدنا إلى قصة الصحون الطائرة التي اشتهرت أيام الحرب الباردة حيث ساد الولايات المتحدة هاجس كبير عن تسجيل 850 مشاهدة لأجسام طائرة تسلمتها إدارة القوات الجوية، لكن تلك الحقيقة اتضحت بعد أن كشف النقاب عن طائرات التجسس وأن المسألة لا تعدو عن كونها مناورة عسكرية. 
انتقلت " الوطن " إلى موقع هبوط الجسم والتقت عددا من الأهالي للتعرف عن كثب عما حدث. يقول سلمان الريثي إنه بالفعل شاهد ذلك الجسم الغريب يحلق على علو منخفض ثم هبط إلى الأرض وأنه استغرق فترة تقارب نصف الساعة ثم استدار وارتفع. 
مسنة كبيرة تصلبت قدماها من شدة الخوف بعد مشاهدتها لذلك الطائر وقالت إنها ظلت قريبة منه ووصفته بأنه أشبه بالطبق الدائري في حجم طائر النسر. وأضاف شهود عيان أن الطبق كان يحمل أنواراً مضيئة وكان نزوله عموديا وقد بقي في سطح الأرض ثم ارتفع إلى السماء ووصفوا حركته بأنها دائرية. 
يذكر أن وادي "عمود" شهد عددا من الوقائع المتلاحقة خلال الفترات الماضية كان أبرزها ظهور مياه كبريتية مسمومة نبعت من بئر حفرها أحد الأهالي تهافت عليها الفضوليون حتى من بعض الدول الخليجية طالبين العلاج مما دعا فرع وزارة الزراعة بجازان إلى إجراء فحوصات على تلك البئر للتأكد من مواءمتها للمواصفات لكنها اضطرت إلى ردمها بعد أن تأكد لها خطورتها وأنها تحتوي على مواد سمية ضارة. ويضاف إلى ذلك وجود مقبرة جماعية قديمة في الموقع تضم رفات جثث أهالي دارت بينهم حروب طاحنة منذ الأزل. 

فأي الرأيين هم الأصدق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دعونا نتابع و نقرأ المزيد .
أليكم هذا الرابط للاٍطلاع !!!!بالصوت و الصوره
و لا تستبعدا أي نتيجه .
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4234425471367323464&q=ufo
نكمل لاحقا باٍذن الله .


----------



## قلم حر (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*

اٍليكم بعض من الروابط ( فيديو ) .
فقط الأول واضح جدا ( و هو من ناسا ) .
لاحظو السرعه الخياليه لتلك الأجسام الطائره !!!
ملاحظه : سوء الوضوح بسبب المسافه الكبيره بين المصور و الجسم الغريب .
http://home.wxs.nl/~griep033/ufofilm/nasa.mpeg
http://home.wxs.nl/~griep033/ufofilm/japanB.mpeg
http://home.wxs.nl/~griep033/ufofilm/ballslight.mpeg

يتبع !


----------



## قلم حر (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*


شو صار بروزويل ؟؟؟
مين سأل ؟؟
بدون ما حدا يسأل :...ما هو أصلا موضوع قديم اٍلي ( هههههه ) .
نبقى في الولايات المتحده الأمريكيه ( روزويل - ولاية نيو مكسيكو ) :
بعد أن حصلت القيادات العليا الأمريكية على الطائرة التى وقعت فى مدينه روزويل
حصلت على بعض المخلوقات الفضائية وأجرت عمليات تشريحية على بعضها !!!
.






.





.
في احد ايام عام 1947 وبالتحديد في ضاحية روزول بنيومكسيكو
ظهر جسم لامع في السماء قبيل ان يرتطم بالارض وخلال عدة أيام تم جمع قطع مختلفة من الحطام أعلن ناطق من القاعدة التابعة لسلاح الجو الامريكي بانهم سعداء !!!!
حيث عثروا على قرص طائر فتدخلت إدارة السلاح الجوي وسحبت الحطام ونقل إلى مركز القيادة في تكساس واعلنت الإدارة عن ان الحطام عبارة عن منطاد جوي يستخدم للرصد الجوي وضاعت القصة بين الأخبار التي ترد يومياً ولكن في السبيعينات بدأ بعض الأطراف في القضية بالحديث عن طبق طائر وجثث لمخلوقات غريبة ومؤامرة لإخفائها وصدر كتاب المواجهة عن قرب من النوع الثالث لسبيليرغ فصار ت القصة مقبولة بدون تحفظ ولأن الموقع كان هو الوحيد التي توجد بها أسلحة نووية وتجارب للمناطيد التي تقطع المسافات العالية والطويلة ولتضارب شهادات الشهود جعل القضية غامضة ولكن في عام 1995 م وأثر عرض فيلم عن الحادثة
ويحتوي على تشريح لجثة مخلوق شبيه بالإنسان ظهرت القضيةمن جديد ( الصور السابقه ) .
اخر من شاهد الطبق قبيل اصطدامة السيد دان ويلموت أب الشاهد على القضية ليبدأ بوصف ماشاهده من انه جسم مشع بعلو الف وخمسمائة قدم ويحلق بسرعة 400 الى 500 ميل بالساعه .
كانت هذه العبارات هي ماشاهده دان في يوم الاربعاء الساعه عشرة الا عشر دقائق وبي التحديد في يوم 2 يوليو عام 1947 
ويكمل حديثه بانه كان جسم مشع اسطواني الشكل ويعود سبب سقوط الجسم الغريب الى عاصفة رعدية قوية كانت تهب على المنطقة في ذالك اليوم ​ 
ومن بين هؤلاء الشهود رقيب سابق في الجيش الأمريكي يدعى كليفورد ستون قال إن الحكومة الأمريكية حاولت إخفاء واقعة رآها بنفسه 
وقال ستون إنه شارك في عمليات رفع حطام الطبق الطائرة الذي سقط على الأرض بعد وصولها من الفضاء الخارجي وذكر وقال أنه قد عثر على بعض الجثث والكائنات الحية داخل حطام تلك السفن الفضائيةوأكد أن الحكومة الأمريكية رفضت الإعلان عما حدث 
استمر نقل الحطام الذي عثر عليه فترة طويلة وكثرة الاقاويل في وقتها ولذالك في يوم 8 يوليو امر القائد بلانتشأرد
الملازم والتر هوت باصدار بيان في الاذاعه يخبر عن العثور عن طبق طائر وبالفعل تم عمل كافة الاجراءة وتم اذاعة النباء بعد ظهر ذالك اليوم ولكن لم تمر فترة قصيرة من اذاعة الخبر الا ووصل اتصال من الجنرال كليمينس مكملين 
يطلب من الملازم والتر تكذيب الخبر وتلفيق اي قصة اخر والتي اصبحت فيما بعد تعرف بقصة منطاد الرصد الجوي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وعقد الجنرال مؤتمر في نفس اليوم 8 يوليو ليخبرهم بانه ليس الا منطاد !!!!!!!!!!
ولكن يبدو ان الصحفيين فاتتهم بعض الامور فلو كان منطاد كما يقول الجنرال لماذ تم نقله الى قاعدة سرية في 
فورت وورث, تكساس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولماذا وضعت حراسة مشدده على موقع الحادث ولم يسمح لاحد بان يصور او ياخذ اي اخبار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وتم بعد ذالك تهديد كل من كان حول الموقع بسجنه لو تحدث عن ماشاهده ؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فهل كان ماشاهدة هؤلاء الاشخاص مهم لدرجة سجن كل من يتحدث به ؟؟؟؟
بعد ذالك صدرت مجلة روزيل والتي كان اكثر اهتمامها عن قضية الاطباق الطائر
.





.
الطبق الطائر في مركز البحوث ( على ذمه الصور ).
____________________________________
.
للمزيد من الصور :
أدخل هنا
http://www.angelfire.com/rnb/forarabs/pics.htm
ما رأيكم ؟؟؟؟؟
فلتنتظرو الأجمل من الصور .......قريبا جدا ....و الأحدث أيضا .​


----------



## قلم حر (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*

أحداث مدونه في التاريخ :
أجسام غريبة: كاليفورنيا:
في مسا يوم مظلم رطب وبالتحديد في 17 تشرين الثاني عام 1896 كان ذلك في ((سكرامنتو)) بكاليفورنيا إذ بعد أن أنهى السيد ((شالز لاسك)) عمله في محطة السكة الحديد همّ بالخروج إلى منزله وعلى بعد خطوات من مبنى عمله وفجأة شاهد جسماً غريباً يطير على ارتفاع أسطح المنازل المجاورة وببطء شديد وعلى الفور عاد أدراجه إلى مبنى العمل واتصل بالمسؤولين وأخبرهم عن جسم غريب يطير على بعد 200 متر من مبنى محطة السكك الحديدية فوق أسطح المنازل وعلى هذا فقد انطلقت على الفور بعثة رسمية للتحقيق في هذا الموضوع ولكن للأسف فعند وصولهم كان الجسم الغريب قد اختفى ولكن لقد أكد الكثير من الناس حينئذ بأنهم شاهدوا بأم أعينهم ذلك الجسم الغريب يطير فوق أسطح المنازل وبذلك كانت شهادة السيد ((شالز لاسك)) بعيدة عن أي شك وريبة ولقد شهد أحد الموجودين وهو السيد ((آر.ل.لوري)) بشهادة هامة: لقد رأيت جسم غريب يشبه السيجار ورأيت في أسفل ذلك الجسم جسم آخر مربوط بالأول وعلى الجسم الثاني بالأسفل كان يجلس عليه شخصان وكأنهما يجلسان على دراجة عادية وقد كان ذلك الشخصان يقومان بحركات كتلك التي يقوم بها راكبوا الدراجات كالتبديل بالأرجل ولكن الأهم في شهادته كان سماعه لأولئك الأشخا الممتطون ذلك الجسم الغريب فقد كان أحدهما يقول للأخر وبلغة مفهومة ومدركة ((إصعد إلى أعلى فوراً سوف نصطدم ببرج الكنيسة وبعد ذلك اختفى الجسم الغريب والذي أثار دهشة الجميع وكأن الظلام المرعب قد ابتلعه وبعد أيام خمسة أي في ((22 تشرين الثاني)) ظهر ضوء غامض أيضاً في سماء مدينة ((سكرامينتو)) مرة أخرى وقد وصفه هذه المرة نائب مأمور المدينة السيد ((والتر مولري)) قائلاً: إن ذلك الجسم الغريب عبارة عن ضوء شديد التوهج وقد كان متحركاً وكأنه مربوط إلى جسم آخر يعلوه وبتدقيق النظر بذلك الجسم تأكد السيد مولري بأن هناك جسماً لكنه مظلم يعلو الضوء مباشرة ويختلف شكله عن الضوءوفي نفس الوقت الذي ظهر فيه ذلك الجسم الغريب في ((سكرامنتو)) وشاهده الكثير من الناس شوهد أيضاً صورة غريبة في منطقة خليج ((سان فرانسيسكو))





التقطت هذه الصورة في كاليفورنيا بتاريخ 3 آذار 1951
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
.
.
.وعلى هذا الأساس يمكننا أن ندرك بأن حوادث الأطباق الطائرة لم تكن مقتصرة على القرن العشرين فقط وإنما ظهرت في آواخر القرن التاسع عشر......!!!​ 
.لاريدو:
بتاريخ 4 كانون الأول 1942 في مطار لارديو هبط أحد الطيارين التابعين لمطار ((لارديو)) دون إنذار بالهبوط وبسرعة مذهلة كادت أن تؤدي إلى كارثة وقد كانت تبدو عليه إشارات الفزع الشديد وبشكل واضح ومثير وما إن استعاد الطيار هدوئه حتى أبلغ الجميع بالتالي:
إنه بينما كان يتدرب على بعض الحركات القتالية الليلية وفجأة وبلا حسبان اعترضهم جسم غريب الشكل كاد أن يصتطدم بطائرته بطريقة لا محال منها ولكن ذلك الجسم الغريب إبتعد بآخر لحظة بأعجوبة غريبة لا وصف لها على الإطلاق لقد ابتعد عنه مسافة خمسة أو ستة أمتار على الأكثر .... ولكن كيف ابتعد هذا الجسم؟؟؟
إن الطيار لا يدري كيف كل مايدريه بأنه كاد يصطدم بذلك الجسم الغريب وقد نجا بأعجوبة وكأن الجسم الغريب قد تلقى أمراً مباشر بعدم الاصطدام والابتعاد الفوري وبعد ذلك اختفى الجسم بسرعة تدعو للحيرة والدهشة وما أن عاد الطيار إلى هدوئه المعتاد حتى عاد ذلك الجسم الغريب للظهور لكن هذه المرة كان متجه بسرعة رهيبة جدا وضمن خط مستقيم كمل لو أنه تلقى أمراً هذه المرة بالاعتراض والتدمير المباشر لكن الطيار في هذه اللحظة أطفأ أنوار طائرته بسرعة ومن ثم أخذ يهبط بها هبوطاً حلزونياً متجهاً نحو المطار وبحذر شديد علّه يتفادى ذلك الجسم الغريب والخطر المحدق به ولكن الجسم الغريب تابع مسيره وكأنه يريد ملاعبة الطيار فقد أخذ يتنقل تارةً أمامه وتارةً خلفه وحيناً على يمينه وأخرى على يساره....!! وقد كان ينتقل بسرعة رهيبة جداً مما جعل الطيار يبدو في دوامة لا نهاية لها , وماهي إلا دقائق معدودة حتى اختفى ذاك الجسم الغريب وكأن ظلام الليل الدامس إبتلعه لكن الطيار كان شديد الحذر رغم الذي كان بادياً على وجهه بشكل واضح فقد تابع الطيار تفتيشه ولكن الجسم رغم البحث كان قد اختفى ولقد وصف الطيار ذلك الجسم الغريب معللاً إنه اسطواني الشكل له قبة عالية قليلاً وصغيرة وعلى أطراف تلك القبة هناك فتحات منتظمة الشكل ومتناسقة يشع منها بريق غريب وشديد وإن هذا الجسم شديد الشبه بالأجسام التي تدعى ((اليوفو)) من حيث الشكل والحجم واللون وتلك الميزة الغريبة وهي سرعة تنقلها من مكان إلى آخر وكأنها برق وبذلك أنهى الطيار شهادته.........!!!!!!





أحد الأجسام الغريبة في أجواء تكساس
----------------------------------------------------------
.
.
الكويت أم العيش:على بعد مسافة تقارب ((50كم)) من مدينة الكويت وبالتحديد في قرية ((أم العيش)) هناك وقعت تلك الحادثة الغريبة وذلك عندما توقفت إحدى مضخات البترول عن عملها فجأة وعلى الفور وبمثل هذه الأعطال الفنية الطارئة والتي تقع في كثير من الأحيان في مناطق ضخ البترول تتوجه لجنة خاصة بمثل هذه الأعطال لفحص الأسباب التي أدت إلى العطل الطارىء والعمل وعلى إصلاحه إلى هنا كان كل شيء عادي وطبيعي واللجنة المؤلفة من 7 أشخاص من بينهم خبير أمريكي الأصل توجهت إلى مكان المنطقة المحددة وعند إقترابهم من المحطة في تلك المنطقة وعلى بعد 200 متر تعطلت سيارتهم التي كانت تقلهم فأخذ السائق يتحرى عن أسباب العطل ولكن عبثا يحاول إذ لم يكن هناك سبب موجب لتعطل السيارة ومع ذلك فقد كانوا وصلوا إلى غايتهم المنشودة ولكن عندما وجهوا أنظارهم نحو تلك المنطقة وقفوا مدهشين يلفهم العجب وقد كانت المحطة متوقفة عن العمل نهائياً وأبوابها مشرعة على الملىء فالأجهزة التي بداخلهاكانت ساكنة بلا حراك وعلى مقربة من المحطة وبمسافة تقارب ((150م-200م)) كان هناك جسم غريب الشكل اسطواني وذو حجم يفوق حجم ((طائرة الجامبو جيت)) وبدأت الحيرة تضرب وجوه اللجنة الخبيرة من جراء ذلك المنظر إذ لم تستطع أجهزة الرادار أن تكتشف هبوط مثل هذا الجسم الغريب وهكذا استمر الذهول العميق مايقارب 7 دقائق من جراء ما شاهدوه بأم أعينهم وبعد ذلك بدأ الجسم الغريب يهتز اهتزازاً سريعاً ومن ثم أخذيرتفع عن الأرض دون أن يحدث أية ضجة وفي هدوء مثير للغاية وما هي إلا لحظات حتى اختفي بسرعة رهيبة ومذهلة ولم يخلف ورائه سوى التساؤلات المغلفة بالغموض المبهم لكن العلماء والخبراء الذين شاهدوا تلك الحادثة الغريبة من نوعها عللوا بقولهم بأنه لابد وأن ذلك الجسم الغريب هو السبب الوحيد لكافة الأعطال التي طرأت على المحطة في تلك المنطقة والإشارة المؤكدة لأقوالهم هي أنها عندما ارتفع الجسم الغريب إلى سماء المنطقة عادت الحيوية للمحطة وبدأت تعمل بانتظام وكأن شيئاً لم يكن فقد عادت الحركة لكل شيء يعمل آلياً كان قد نعطل بسبب الجسم الغريب وقد بدأت التساؤلات حول هذه الظاهرة الغريبة التي وقعت لأول مرة في دولة الكويت فهل هي عبارة عن ظاهرة كونية لا أكثر ولا أقل أم أنها غزو سكان الفضاء للأرض ؟؟؟ أم هي لعية دولة كبرى تريد غزو آبار النفط والتربع على عرشها... ومع كل ذلك فقد أصبح الجسم الغريب لغزاً غامضاً والذي تبين فيما بعد أنه شديد الشبه بالأطباق الطائرة من حيث الشكل واللون والحجم ومازال المسؤولين في الكويت يحاولون إيجاد حل رموز المبهمة لكن عبثاً.......!!!!





الجسم الغريب الذي ظهر في الكويت.
----------------------------------------------------
.
.
.زوار موسكو الغرباء:
بتاريخ 23 آب 1981م. وفي بلدة ((كوستنيفا)) في تلك الليلة نهض الطبيب المتقاعد ((ايفان بوغاتشيف)) من فراشه بعد أن أصابه القلق وتوجه إلى مطبخ شقته الصغيرة كي يأخذ حبة منوم مع قدح حليب وما، رفع القدح إلى فمه حتى شد أنظاره نور غريب ينبعث من جسم غريب يسبح بالقرب من النافذة يقول الطبيب ((ايفان): وقفت في مواجهة الحائط ورميت أنظاري إلى الخارج حسبت نفسي في حالة من الهلوسة وعلى مسافة خمسة أمتار شاهدت مايشبه الوحش,, جسم رخو لزج يسبح أمامي....وللحظات أدركت بشاعة المنظر غير أنه لم يكن باستطاعتي التأكد من هوية ذلك الوجه وارتباطه بتلك الكتلة المضيئة التي كانت تسبح أمامي وكأنها انعتقت من عوامل الجاذبية كنت قلقاً بالفعل غير أن حب الاستطلاع جعلني أتوقف باتجاه زجاج النافذة لأبقى شاهداً على حدث غير عادي وفجأة صوب الجسم شعاعاً مخيفاً باتجاه زجاج النافذة فنخره دائرياً ووقعت القطعة المصابة على الأرض عندئذ سارعت للتأكد وأعدت لملمت حطام القطعة الواحدة بعد الأخرى حيث تبين لي وكأن إطارها قد رسم ببيكار أما جوانبها فبدت ناعمة وكأنها تعرضت للذوبان وليس للكسر وإلى هنا كانت الدهشة قد أصابت الطبيب ((ايفان)) لكن سرعان ما بدت دهشته أكبر عندما سمع في الصباح عن إصابة 60زجاجاً في موسكو وبنفس الطريقة وحسب تقارير عدد من المواطنين أمام اللجنة المسؤولة تبين أن ((17)) جسماً طائراً قامت بتلك الليلة بغزو سماء موسكو حيث عمدت إلى تحطيم النوافذ وذلك قبل أن تستقل العربة الأم عند الساعة 7:12 من صباح اليوم التالي وقد بادر بعد ذلك الخبراء إلى دراسة قطع الزجاج المحطمة فتبين لهم أن جميعها تتميز بنفس المقاييس والأحجام والأشكال ولقد أوضح البروفيسور ((فلادمير زاز)) بأن هذه الظاهرة أي تحطيم النوافذ لم تكن تأثير حرارة مرتفعة ولكن بواسطة إشعاعات يمكنها تفكيك الهيكل الذراتي للزجاج ,, وأضاف إننا نعيش اليوم في مواجهة سلاح مخيف لا مثيل له ولسوء الحظ فإننا نجهل الكل شيء عن هذه الإشعاعات.......!!!!





طائر في سماء الاتحاد السوفييتي التقطت بتاريخ 12/7/1975
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
هل من يريد المزيد:smil12:  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​.


----------



## قلم حر (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*

الى أمريكا .......ننتقل مرة أخرى:
طبق طائر أفزع الأمريكان:
هذا الطبق أفزع الأمريكان في 9 ولايات وعند إذ تلقت الجهات المعنية آلاف البرقيات والهواتف لتؤكد أن طبقاً يحلق بالقرب من الأرض حيناً وبعيداً عنها حيناً آخر ويومض ببريق غريب وله شكل عجيب وكان ذلك في مساء يوم 3 آذار 1963م. وقد حلً بسببه هوس غريب ورعب شديد وقد راحت أجهزة الإذاعة والتلفزيون والصحف في تقديم الأنباء المثيرة عن هذا الغزو الذي حلّ على أهل الأرض من سكان السماء على هيئة أطباق تحمل مخلوقات عجيبة,, وقد اهتمت الجهات العلمية والحكومية بهذه الأنباء وبدأت في جمع كل المعلومات التي رآها الناس في مساء ذلك اليوم,, وانبثق تقرير كبير وصل إلى مايقارب من مجلد كبير يضم حوالي 400 صفحة ,,وقد وقد وصفت إحدى السيدات هذا الشيء وهي تدعى ((إليزابيت)) وهي سيدة من ((أوهايو)) حاصلة على درجة الدكتوراه في العلوم والتي تقوم بالتدريس في إحدى المعاهد العلمية وبعد أن قدمت رسماً توضيحياً لما رأت ,,بدأت تسرد في خطابها أنها نظرت إلى هذا الجسم الغريب من خلال منظار مقرب ثم راحت بعد ذلك تراقبه بعينيها المجردتين فظهر لها ((في بادىء الأمر أنه أحد الشخب المنطلقة إلى الأرض لكنها استبعدت ذلك لأن مظهره وحركته وألوانه تنفي ذلك تماماً ,,ذلك كما أن الجسم الطويل تحول الى ثلاثة أجسام صغيرة تراوحت ألوانها مابين البرتقالي وأبيض وأحمر وكانت تحلق في تشكيل جوي مثير وتتحرك ببطء نحو الشمال الشرقي ولقد رفع حب الاستطلاع ((إليزابيث)) أن تطلق للجسم المحلق شي محددة من بطارية قوية كانت معها ولقد كررت الشيفرة أربع مرات ولكن أحد في هذا الجسم لم يجاوبها وقد أكدت هي بدورها أيضاً أنها لم تسمع من هذا الجسم أي صوت على الإطلاق...............!!!!!!! 






.
المرحله الأساسيه .
.





.
المرحله الثانيه .
.





.
المرحله الثالثه و الأخيره .
.
مراحل انقسام الطبق الطائر الذي ظهر في أميركا 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

آملا أن يعجبكم .
هل من يريد المزيد ؟​


----------



## thelife.pro (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*

الله عليك والله معلم 
انا بلشت اشك انو انت من الفضاء الخارجي 
وهنن حاطينك بيناتنا جاسوس 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وكلمة السر هي حمصي 
شو هل المعلومات الحلوة 
والله ما حدا بيطلعلوا معك 

بس شو عليه ما كبير غير الله 
بكرا بتشوف كيف الحزب الحمصي بنزل تعليقات اقوى 
ههههههههههههههه

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## قلم حر (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*



thelife.pro قال:


> الله عليك والله معلم
> انا بلشت اشك انو انت من الفضاء الخارجي
> وهنن حاطينك بيناتنا جاسوس
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه ز
لو في حزب حمصي .....أنا لازم أكون رئيسه ...اٍلي في حمص أكتر مما اٍلك:smil12:  !!
المهم :
شوفت الأفلام ؟؟؟
ما حكيت .....شو رأيك فيها ؟؟؟
و لو عندك اٍضافات مهمه .....خليها بموضوع منفصل أحسن .


----------



## قلم حر (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*



SAMIAFADY2 قال:


> قلب يسوع
> موضوعك فعلاً أكثر من روعة
> بس عايزه اعرفه الكتاب المقدس لا يوجد شئ لم يتكلم عنه فلماذا لم يذكر شئ عن سكان الفضاء
> دة رقم واحد .
> ...


سؤال مهم ...و خطير ....أعتذر للتأخير بالتعليق عليه ....لكن سأختصر :
أولا : بفرض أن وجود الأطباق الطائره أصبح حقيقه مثبته بدون جدال !!
يجب أن نعرف أولا من هم ركاب تلك الصحون الطائره !!!
قصدي : ممكن أن يكونو بشرا ....قادمين من المستقبل .....في ظل وجود تقنيات علميه هائله في زمنهم .
فكل مشاهدات الصحون الطائره كانت ضمن نطاق كوكب الأرض و الغلاف الجوي .....لم نسمع عن قدومها ( بدليل مقبول ) من كواكب أخرى ....على الأقل حتى الآن .
نعود لأسئلتك عن الكتاب المقدس :
أولا الكتاب المقدس لا يذكر كل شيء ..... فهل تكلم عن الفيروسات مثلا ؟
ثانيا : رحمة الرب و نعمته تفوق الوصف .....فبفرض وجود كائنات من كواكب أخرى .....هل نستطيع أن نقول أنها في حكم البشر ... من ناحية الخلق على صورة الله و مثاله ؟؟
ألا يمكن أن تكون حيوانات متطوره جدا تقنيا ..,مثلا ( صحيح فرض غريب بس يوضح الفكره ...على ما أظن ) .
المهم : الله لم يعلن كل شيء للبشر .... تلك مشيئة الله .
أخت ساميه :
النقطه اللي طرحتيها مهمه جدا .....لكنها بحاجه لبحوث طويله ....لنتصل لنهايه واضحه ( لصعوبة التأكد من معلوماتنا ....على الأقل تفاصيل ركاب الصحون الطاتئره )!
شكرا لتعليقك المميز .
الرب يباركك .


----------



## thelife.pro (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*

بصراحة يا قلم حر 
من الممكن ان يكون ركاب الصحون الطائرة من اهل الكوكب المكتشف جديدا 
بما ان العلماء دلوا على انه من الممكن ان يكون عليه حياة بسبب حرارته 
وبسبب طبيعت تضاريسه 
والماء الموجود على سطحة 
كلها على ما اعتقد ترتبط ببعضها 

وللعلم ان يكشف لنا اسرار أخرى


----------



## thelife.pro (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*

ومشان موضوع الافلام التي اضفتها انت 
لم ارها كلها 
لكنني رأيت البعض منها وانها لمذهلة 

شكرا لك كثيرا 
وربي يباركك


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*

نحن لا نتكلم عن حيونات هنا نحن نتكلم عن جنس اخر يستطيع التفكير و لهو معتقد و لهو حياه يعيشها و هناك الاف الاسباتات التي تسبت وجود ما يسما باهل الفضاء السؤال هنا متي سيتوحد الارضيون جميعا من ناحية الموارد لدعم بعضهم لصنع اسطول فضائي قوي ليحمي كوكبنا من اي اخطراق امني او غزو و ليشارك في اكتشاف الفضاء اريد رايكم يا اخوتي


----------



## قلم حر (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حقيقة الاطباق الطائرة*



الملك العقرب قال:


> نحن لا نتكلم عن حيونات هنا نحن نتكلم عن جنس اخر يستطيع التفكير و لهو معتقد و لهو حياه يعيشها و هناك الاف الاسباتات التي تسبت وجود ما يسما باهل الفضاء السؤال هنا متي سيتوحد الارضيون جميعا من ناحية الموارد لدعم بعضهم لصنع اسطول فضائي قوي ليحمي كوكبنا من اي اخطراق امني او غزو و ليشارك في اكتشاف الفضاء اريد رايكم يا اخوتي


بالنسبه ل ( حيوانات ) من الفضاء الخارجي : أنا فقط طرحت فكره ( غريبه جدا ) تعبر عن جزئيه !
لكن أعترف بعدم منطقيه الطرح ....وقصدي كان تعدد الأفكار التي من الممكن أن تتكلم عن ( ماهية ) تلك الكائنات .
بالنسبه لأهل الصحون الطائره ( بفرض أنهم موجودون 100 % ):
لا نستطيع أن نتناقش بأمر غيبي تماما .
أوضح : نحن لا نعلم عنهم أي شيء .
نقاط مهمه :
لم تتم ملاحظه ( الصحون الطائره ) خارج محيط كوكب الأرض !
ممكن أن يكونو بشرا قادمين من المستقبل !
أما توحيد البشريه من أجل الدفاع عن كوكب الأرض عند اللزوم .
أظن طرحك عقلاني ....لكنه غير قابل للتطبيق ( حاليا على الأقل ) !
و حتى لو تم تطبيقه : أرى أننا لازلنا نحارب المجهول من ناحية :
التقنيه التي يتوقع أن تتفوق علينا بمراحل مذهله .
الأعداد الغير معروفه من مركبات فضائيه و كائنات أيضا .
ربنا يستر .


----------



## girgis2 (20 أغسطس 2009)

*من الناحية الدينية المسيحية :-

- لم يذكر الكتاب المقدس في سفر التكوين أو في أي سفر أن الله خلق مثلاااا مخلوقات أخرى وفي كوكب آخر غير الأرض !!! وأنما بدء الخليقة البشرية كما نعلم بأدم وحواء فقط ؟!

- وأذا فرضنا جدلاااا بوجود خليقة أخرى على كوكب آخر فما هي قصة فدائهم ولماذا لم تذكر في الكتاب المقدس فبالنسبة لنا نحن كبشر قد تمت عملية فدائنا بمجئ الرب يسوع وصلبه على الأرض وقيامته أما بالنسبة لهم فكيف حدثت؟!​الله أعلم!!!​
(لقد قرأت منذ فترة كبيرة كتاب - للأسف ليس معي الآن - لكاهن كان يتكلم عن هذة المخلوقات والأطباق أو الصحون الطائرة ويقول أنهم شياطين ويدافع عن رأيه بقوله أن هذة الظهورات الشيطانية تدعم فكرة الألحاد وعدم وجود الخالق وتشكك في قصة الخلق التي في الكتاب المقدس والبتالي تشكك في جوهر الأيمان المسيحي المبني على قصة الفداء للبشرية ويحذر الكاتب من التعامل أو الكلام مع تلك المخلوقات لو ظهرت لأحد وينصح بالبعد عنهم لتجنب الآذى أو الخطف لأنهم قاموا باختطاف كثير من البشر)

وعجبي!!!

ان ابليس يخدع كل واحد على حسب معتقده وما يؤمن به ويريد أن يثبته ويدخل اليه من نقطة ضعفه
ففي الشعوب الشرقية يظهر في الغالب كالجان الأحمر والأخضر!!! على حسب المعتقدات الأكثر انتشارااا
أما الشعوب الغربية يظهر ككائن فضائي وعالم مستكشف للأرض وسكانها لكي يصدقوه لأنهم يعتمدون على كل ماهو مادي

فعلاااا عدو ماهر

وكما قال أحد الآباء برؤيته لابليس وهو لابس لكم هائل من الحلل ويأخذ لحسة من كل حلة ويلحس بها البني آدم المخدوع في نقطة ضعفه لتتملك فيه خطيته فمثلاااا المعثر من العين يلحسله عينه لكي تتملك فيه الشهوة والمعثر من لسانه يلحسه أيضاااا لكي يكذب وينافق ويدين ويحلف ويشهد بالذور ............وهكذا

لذلك غير مستبعد أن تكون الأطباق الطائرة أيضاااا خدعة منه

:smi411:أعتزر عن الاطالة في الرد للتوضيح

سلام المسيح معكم​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 أغسطس 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *من الناحية الدينية المسيحية :-
> 
> - لم يذكر الكتاب المقدس في سفر التكوين أو في أي سفر أن الله خلق مثلاااا مخلوقات أخرى وفي كوكب آخر غير الأرض !!! وأنما بدء الخليقة البشرية كما نعلم بأدم وحواء فقط ؟!
> 
> ...



 لما ندخل العلم اخي  girgisfairjohn

بالدين  كما اخواننا  اللي عارفهم

لما داس الانسان على القمر

قالو دة ابليس بيصور لينا كدة..


----------



## girgis2 (20 أغسطس 2009)

لما ندخل العلم اخي girgisfairjohn

بالدين كما اخواننا اللي عارفهم

لما داس الانسان على القمر

قالو دة ابليس بيصور لينا كدة..​
*كل ما ينافي العقل والمنطق والتفسير العقلاني أخي كليمو يكون خدعة من ابليس وليس علماااا*​


----------

